# Is iTV like?



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2006)

Is iTV like a a video version of Airtunes? What if I want to go to a friends house (how also has the iTV device) and want to show him my latest home video, pictures, etc? Will this not be possible because of DRM restrictions on the store bought movies, music and games? 

What is your opinion?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 13, 2006)

From what we've seen so far, iTV more closely resembles Airport Express than an iPod - it won't actually have its own storage, but instead will access the media you have stored on your computers.

So, picking up iTV and taking it to another location, then plugging it in and expecting to be able to access your movies and music, is unlikely to work unless you also bring your computer with you.

There is no way to ensure a fast enough network connection between where you are and where your Mac is, since 99% of the world's Internet access points aren't fast enough to stream high-quality video in real-time. So I'd expect the iTV will be for your local network only.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 13, 2006)

For the price, and from what we've heard, it sounds like it access content off of other machines. Of course, if you add a Mac Mini (or laptop) to the setup, your media can be on-the-go.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Apple is stepping in where Tivo should have gone. 

One feature that is nice now on my Mac is the ability to start watch a downloading movie only after the first few minutes after the download starts. If this can be maintained on the iTV device it could be a real seller. 

What I am wondering is will this device will only play movies (and anything else) only off the main startup drive.


----------

